# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  The Gecko Mutation (non-lucid - 09/13/08)

## Clairity

*The Gecko Mutation (non-lucid - 09/13/08)* 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...d.php?p=900346

I am in a house with two friends (who I really don't know in real life and whose names I can't recall) so I'll just call them Anne and Beth. 

Anne and I are in the kitchen. She is cooking and asks me to get something out of the refrigerator. I open the door and emit a small scream when a gecko falls to the floor as the door swings open. It is no more than 4 inches long and reminds me of the ones I had seen in my backyard occasionally.



I laugh once I realize what it is as I know that they are harmless but Anne doesn't see the humor and nervously asks me where did it go?!

We search the kitchen but can't find it. I say that I'll go check the living room and when I turn the corner I see this at the patio door and coming towards me! It is at least 8 feet long and easily over 150 pounds!



It doesn't seem aggressive.. more curious. It slowly comes towards me and I get the sense that it likes me.. sortof like a big puppy.

I back my way into a nearby bedroom with it following close behind me! This bedroom has two doors.. one that goes to a hallway off the living room and the other that opens up to the kitchen. As it enters the bedroom after me, I go out the door to the kitchen and slam the door behind me!

I yell to Anne that there is a Komodo Dragon in the house and she tells me to stop kidding around. But one look at my face tells her that I'm serious. She turns off the stove and whispers more to herself than to me, "I wonder if there are any more?"

I tell her that he seemed harmless but that I'll go on my computer to see if they eat people/meat. I then say that my laptop is downstairs and that she will need to keep watch.. I've shut one Komodo in the bedroom but I don't know how long he'll stay in there or if there are others or where they might be.

I open the basement door and look down the darkened stairs and am surprised to see my laptop near the top of the stairs on the ledge of the 3rd step. I reach for it but find that it is still plugged in to the socket downstairs!

I start to jiggle and swing the cord trying to free the plug when I hear scratching on the stairs and see a Komodo coming up them quickly towards me!



I frantically start jerking on the cord almost losing my balance and dropping the laptop. The Komodo reaches me just as the plug breaks free! I freeze for a second as he sniffs at me and then gently nudges my foot with his nose. I snap back to my senses and then break free, running up the two steps with the laptop in my arms, the cord dragging behind me.

I run towards Anne screaming that there's another one in the basement!

She says to follow her and she leads me to the garage. There are two cars there and I see that Beth is already inside one.



Anne jumps in the car with Beth and slams the door behind her locking it! I am still outside the car and frantically yank on the door handle, screaming at her what about me?!

I suddenly am grabbed from behind and pulled into the other car! I spin around and see that another friend Greg is the one who grabbed me! I shakily ask him, "Where did you come from? What are you doing here?"

Greg looks around the garage and then turns towards me saying, "There is money to be made and that's why I'm here. I'm a part of what is going on in this house. You weren't in any danger as the Komodos are harmless but the other thing in the house is not."

My alarm goes off.. 

.

----------


## Ezey

Haha... I like this one. It reminds me of the beginning of a cheesy scary movie, exept without a killer/ghost/etc.

The part where your 'friend' locked you out of the car made me laugh, though.

----------


## Clairity

> The part where your 'friend' locked you out of the car made me laugh, though.



Yeah.. what was THAT about?  ::?:  ..  ::D: 

.

----------


## stateofmind

How did you take pictures while you were dreaming?  ::shock::

----------


## Clairity

> How did you take pictures while you were dreaming?



LOL!!! I wish!!  ::D: 

I search the web for pictures that as closely represent what I saw in my dreams as possible. It takes me 5 times longer to write up the dream when I do this but it helps me with my recall and I also like to think that it helps bring the reader into my dream with me.  :smiley:

----------


## Randomness

it would be awsome if we could take pictures in dreams and have them when we wake up

----------


## Clairity

> it would be awsome if we could take pictures in dreams and have them when we wake up



That would sure make remembering your dreams a heck of a lot easier!  :wink2: 

.

----------


## Garjzla

that dream is semi realistic...the most realistic my dreams are still have zombies in them...maybe that could be a dream sign for me....

----------


## Clairity

Garjzla, zombies would be a GREAT dream sign.  

Try reminding yourself as you go to sleep that you will reality check should you see a zombie.  In fact as you lay in bed, pretend a couple of times (i.e., daydream) that you are in a dream, see zombies and do a reality check.. sort of like dream "practice".  :wink2: 

.

----------


## Ryuinfinity

There is money to be made by releasing Komodos?! You have cooler nightmares than me. Mine are always about murderers, or torture or something. At least I remember now to do an RC whenever I hear somebody yelling "IT'S THE APOCALYPSE!!!!!!!" Believe it or not, last night I actually did an RC in the middle of a mushroom cloud.  :wink2:

----------


## Clairity

> Believe it or not, last night I actually did an RC in the middle of a mushroom cloud.



LOL.. that's pretty cool! 

Sadly I'm not having the best recall lately so my dreams don't seem to have a beginning or a middle.. I just remember their ending (which I hate).



*Thanks so much to everyone for reading my dreams.. it means a lot to me.*  ::hug:: 

.

----------


## Delilah

"There is money to be made and that's why I'm here. I'm a part of what is going on in this house. You weren't in any danger as the Komodos are harmless but the other thing in the house is not."

That is SO foreboding! I love the creepy, almost prophetic things dream characters sometimes say. There's something about that sentence that _made_ that dream for me.

----------


## Clairity

> That is SO foreboding! I love the creepy, almost prophetic things dream characters sometimes say. There's something about that sentence that _made_ that dream for me.



Thanks.. sometimes I love what my mind "dreams up".  :smiley: 

.

----------

